# Buckeye Lake =Nasty



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Took my baby girl to buckeye today what a nasty day water was so nasty visibility was 2 in or less dead fish all around about 20 water looked like a chemical cloud caught 2 cats before saying later to smelly buckeye they need to clean that place up already it used to be my favorite


----------



## Bustin'bass (Jun 5, 2016)

Sounds bad. I haven't been there since last Friday. I'm going catfishing there tomorrow. Hope our experience is better.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Bustin'bass said:


> Sounds bad. I haven't been there since last Friday. I'm going catfishing there tomorrow. Hope our experience is better.


Lol it's really just typical buckeye lake,no different then last 20 years. There's always floaters this time of year,lol last year the news made it out to be a big fish kill when in fact a wind blew the few dead fish in the lake into one small area that more then likely died due to stress during spawn. 
I love the bad rep. Keeps it quiet for me....


----------



## moose3356 (Feb 10, 2013)

if you don't like it don't come here.


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol it's really just typical buckeye lake,no different then last 20 years. There's always floaters this time of year,lol last year the news made it out to be a big fish kill when in fact a wind blew the few dead fish in the lake into one small area that more then likely died due to stress during spawn.
> I love the bad rep. Keeps it quiet for me....


I've been going to buckeye for 35 yrs and it's getting worse by far the lake smells bad and 2 inches of visibility is sad


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

moose3356 said:


> if you don't like it don't come here.


It's a comment no need to be an *******


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Looks like a million metric tons of split-pea soup


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

steven kovach said:


> I've been going to buckeye for 35 yrs and it's getting worse by far the lake smells bad and 2 inches of visibility is sad


You got me beat bye 7 years. Maybe it's the area I'm fishing. Just don't seem any worst to me. I get a dead fish smell at any lake I go to if the wind is right or no wind. He'll I think the sciota smells worste then yuckeye.
And the crappie fishing is still excellent


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Fyi best color seems to be purple/chartruse combo in that dirty water.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> Looks like a million metric tons of split-pea soup


Also Indian lake and glsm, just the way they are. Shallow lakes with lots of farm fields surrounding them


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I think you can add clearfork to the list this year as well


----------



## outdoors_over_tv (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes the dead fish I spotted there wee all carp as the odnr wants them thinned out. People catch and kill and leave floating. As for the cloudy water, it's always been that way as far as I remember. The fishing us still good but no tubing or swimming for my kids there.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

outdoors_over_tv said:


> Yes the dead fish I spotted there wee all carp as the odnr wants them thinned out. People catch and kill and leave floating. As for the cloudy water, it's always been that way as far as I remember. The fishing us still good but no tubing or swimming for my kids there.


I think its more due to the spawn then people catch kill releasing them. It happens every year.... lol have you seen them things spawn? They like it tough boy I'll tell you what


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I think its more due to the spawn then people catch kill releasing them. It happens every year.... lol have you seen them things spawn? They like it tough boy I'll tell you what


LOL.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol it's really just typical buckeye lake,no different then last 20 years. There's always floaters this time of year,lol last year the news made it out to be a big fish kill when in fact a wind blew the few dead fish in the lake into one small area that more then likely died due to stress during spawn.
> I love the bad rep. Keeps it quiet for me....


"I love the bad rep. Keeps it quiet for me...." Exactly my sentiment over here at GLSM. When GLSM went ballistic a few years back, I nearly had the lake to myself for 2 years. Never had to worry about a crowd.......peaceful.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

steven kovach said:


> Took my baby girl to buckeye today what a nasty day water was so nasty visibility was 2 in or less dead fish all around about 20 water looked like a chemical cloud caught 2 cats before saying later to smelly buckeye they need to clean that place up already it used to be my favorite


Yes that has became aseptic cesspool of disease and people actually live on that Lake unbelievable. By far anybody with any brains would go to Hoover or alum to fish !!!!!!


----------



## outdoors_over_tv (Dec 15, 2012)

They sure do like it rough. I just never thought of them dying off during the spawn. Good possibility!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

outdoors_over_tv said:


> They sure do like it rough. I just never thought of them dying off during the spawn. Good possibility!


I see floaters after the spawn on most ever species it seams... not a lot but saugeye/crappie/shad.... I just always thought of it as nature doing it's thing


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

outdoors_over_tv said:


> They sure do like it rough. I just never thought of them dying off during the spawn. Good possibility!


Sorry double post


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

1basshunter said:


> Yes that has became aseptic cesspool of disease and people actually live on that Lake unbelievable. By far anybody with any brains would go to Hoover or alum to fish !!!!!!


Ah huh.....


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Also Indian lake and glsm, just the way they are. Shallow lakes with lots of farm fields surrounding them


Yea early in the year is best for them lakes


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

I didn't put this up to talk bad about buckeye just to let people know how it is u know it's bad when u can't c the fish in your livewell because the water is so dirty or c minnows in my bucket yea I know buckeye gets like this every year but I remember when it didn't get so bad maybe the Div of wildlife or the army corps can do something we pay billions of dollars into taking care of our wildlife so wth is happening


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Yep, Buckeye is icky. I would highly recommend fishing elsewhere! Ignore the guy in the kayak with the shark jaws on the front, he likes it dirty.


----------



## Bustin'bass (Jun 5, 2016)

Just got back from Buckeye. Caught 34 catfish, 4 carp and 2 sunfish. 3 people fishing. 6 1/2 hour trip. Saw 2 dead fish.


----------



## outdoors_over_tv (Dec 15, 2012)

What'd ya catch the carp on?


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Bustin'bass said:


> Just got back from Buckeye. Caught 34 catfish, 4 carp and 2 sunfish. 3 people fishing. 6 1/2 hour trip. Saw 2 dead fish.


It's always been good for catfish if u clean them let us know how much meat is yellow


----------



## Bustin'bass (Jun 5, 2016)

Carp were caught on Wheaties balls.

Didn't keep anything.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

There's no Fish in Buckeye. Too polluted.

No Fish in Hoover. The DNR messed up stocking it.

And definitely no Fish in the Scioto, all that sewage, BARF.

The choice is clear: Fish Alum.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I fished there last Tuesday and agree the lake has a pretty bad odor! I fished in the Liebs Island area which is generally shallower anyway. I only fished a few hours and I caught three bass and one catfish and decided to call it a day. The areas I normally fished in the past were weed choked and just not very healthy looking. I miss fishing Buckeye, but I think I'll just wait until the work is completed to go back.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Given the chain of events the last 3-4 years I guess we can be thankful there's even water in Buckeye at this point. And yes, as low as it got and all the weed growth that's now under water rotting, along with all the dredging that's stirred up the bottom, guess it stands to reason the water isn't what it normally would be. And probably won't be for some time.
But again, just thankful there's enough water there (dirty or not)to float a boat this year.


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

fastwater said:


> Given the chain of events the last 3-4 years I guess we can be thankful there's even water in Buckeye at this point. And yes, as low as it got and all the weed growth that's now under water rotting, along with all the dredging that's stirred up the bottom, guess it stands to reason the water isn't what it normally would be. And probably won't be for some time.
> But again, just thankful there's enough water there (dirty or not)to float a boat this year.


Yea I hope so because I was raised up fishing buckeye love that place used to catch 100 saugeye a day yrs ago


----------



## outdoors_over_tv (Dec 15, 2012)

Just four of the seventeen all caught in BUCKEYE LAKE. There are plenty of fish there if you know where to go and how to catch them.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Went out again this afternoon, nice bakers dozen again in an hour and a half. 

100 saugeye a day huh? That is pretty impressive.


----------



## Bustin'bass (Jun 5, 2016)

I've never done a 100 but a friend of mine told me him and 2 other guys did it. It was around 2010/2011.

I've done 60 with one other guy the same year.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

Around 2010 was very good for a couple years. I had days by myself trolling and catching 50-75 fish in 5-6 hours of fishing and that was the same time the wiper fishing was very good and if you added in the wipers you could see 100 fish in a half day of fishing.


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

outdoors_over_tv said:


> Just four of the seventeen all caught in BUCKEYE LAKE. There are plenty of fish there if you know where to go and how to catch them.





scallop said:


> Went out again this afternoon, nice bakers dozen again in an hour and a half.
> 
> 100 saugeye a day huh? That is pretty impressive.


them was good old days I pray it becomes that way again I swear the water was so clear you could watch the saugey take your bait


----------



## saug-I (Apr 7, 2010)

steven kovach said:


> them was good old days I pray it becomes that way again I swear the water was so clear you could watch the saugey take your bait


In deed it was. Our best day was in 2006 i think, boated 156 saugeye in one trip! Only 4 were keepers but I swear I think they would have just not your finger of you could get it to the bottom. Had two kids fishing with me and they are now grown young men and still talk about it. A few years later was the great whiper boom and clear water. Let's hope it comes back!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

It will never recover my suggestion is start fishing Alum or Hoover


----------



## skywayvett (Jan 13, 2010)

I had days back then 2 guys 80 to 100.30or 40 was common


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Great 


saug-I said:


> In deed it was. Our best day was in 2006 i think, boated 156 saugeye in one trip! Only 4 were keepers but I swear I think they would have just not your finger of you could get it to the bottom. Had two kids fishing with me and they are now grown young men and still talk about it. A few years later was the great whiper boom and clear water. Let's hope it comes back!


story I had my nephew with me he was 10 now in his 20s and yes he still remembers them days


----------



## Reel blessed (May 5, 2017)

Can verify the good old days. Our best day 167 with 30 good keepers. Three of us on the boat so only 18 made it home. Catch one three or four would follow it to the boat the good old days!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

So is this a water quality issue or a lack of fish issue? I vote lack of fish. Cause I still never remember a summer w/o green water. 
Just before they started repairs on the dam I was seeing those same numbers you guys are mentioning. An that's just a couple years ago,it was nothing for a 2/3 of us to run through 100 saugeye. An that was only 2 years ago. 

I have a lot of confidence in 3-4-5 years it will be like that again with stocking numbers coming up.

Let's not forget it wasn't just buckeye that produced like that,but alum,hoover,deer creek,osheay,indian,all were putting up ridiculous numbers. Then the next few years fall of as stocking numbers got lower. 
I agree the pea soup sucks,but I highly doubt is the reason for fishing to take such a hit. 
But eh in wrong a lot to.... I just hope the numbers come back to what it was just a couple years ago


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

I took a brief hiatus from fishing for a few years in the early/mid 2000's. Seems like I missed a heck of a time.

I doubt Buckeye will ever return to that kind of glory, lotta damage done and the ag runoff causing havoc.

Maybe someone should toss some zebra mussels in? 

I will still continue to fish it, as it is the closest large water to my house. I actually preferred when the water level was down. Yeah, I know it sucked for the local economy, but I could go out and never see masses of boats out on it (just a couple here and there), and definitely not the plague known as jet skiers.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

scallop said:


> I took a brief hiatus from fishing for a few years in the early/mid 2000's. Seems like I missed a heck of a time.
> 
> I doubt Buckeye will ever return to that kind of glory, lotta damage done and the ag runoff causing havoc.
> 
> ...


I'm really confident they will get it back! The saugeye numbers that is


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Reel blessed said:


> Can verify the good old days. Our best day 167 with 30 good keepers. Three of us on the boat so only 18 made it home. Catch one three or four would follow it to the boat the good old days!


So glad others got to enjoy and remember it it's hard for others to believe it was once that great


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

scallop said:


> I took a brief hiatus from fishing for a few years in the early/mid 2000's. Seems like I missed a heck of a time.
> 
> I doubt Buckeye will ever return to that kind of glory, lotta damage done and the ag runoff causing havoc.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking it will rebound well. And with the needed dredging in areas, thinking it may even be better than before as far as sustaining fish in the summer drought periods. Hoping so anyways.

Far as the AG runoff, there is no more AG runoff now versus back in Buckeyes 'heyday'. If anything, with farmland being sold off more and more and more houses being built, there's probably less AG runoff today.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

I hope you are all right and the lake can improve. Of course that will just mean more boats and jet ski's , but I am selfish like that.


----------



## Reel blessed (May 5, 2017)

I too vote it will be good again.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

It's been a few weeks since I was out on Buckeye but I actually thought early spring this year looked the best its looked in a handful of years. I am assuming the Algae Bloom is in full swing now but probably no different than what it as been in a number of years.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

The green water is what grows so many shad, which grows the game fish. Buckeye has always been green during the summer.


----------



## Reel blessed (May 5, 2017)

I would think we will see a boom in a couple of year's than state will go back to normal stocking and will tail off some.


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Reel blessed said:


> I would think we will see a boom in a couple of year's than state will go back to normal stocking and will tail off some.


R they going to start stocking saugey again


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

steven kovach said:


> R they going to start stocking saugey again


They never stopped. They just lowered the numbers buy 2/3 to account for 2/3 of the water being gone. And I believe this year they have bumped those numbers up.
2/3 less fish+ more then normal going over/through the dam=tough times....
Don't ask me why but they also stocked bluegill this year and wipers....
As long as they get it back to what it is was right before the dam project I'll be a really happy camper. 
Just 2/3 years ago I'd put buckeye up against any lake for saugeyes.....
They seem to do really well in both buckeye and Indian so I'm very confident in it being great again....

The crappie and bluegill populations seem to be better then ever and of coarse the channel cat numbers are insane as always. Just the wipers an eyes took a hitting. Still in there but not at all like it was


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> They never stopped. They just lowered the numbers buy 2/3 to account for 2/3 of the water being gone. And I believe this year they have bumped those numbers up.
> 2/3 less fish+ more then normal going over/through the dam=tough times....
> Don't ask me why but they also stocked bluegill this year and wipers....
> As long as they get it back to what it is was right before the dam project I'll be a really happy camper.
> ...


The cat fishing is always a blast I use crappie rigs and it's a fight


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

steven kovach said:


> The cat fishing is always a blast I use crappie rigs and it's a fight


Yeah sane here on the crappie rugs. Actually at times they take a small crappie jig better then traditional catfishing methods. 
We found them schooling shad against one of those yellow construction fences one day. Swim baits/cranks/twisters we slowly picked them off. My friend tied on a tiny crappie tube an game on. Caught dozens on a baby shad this spring. Lol so much fun


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Yeah sane here on the crappie rugs. Actually at times they take a small crappie jig better then traditional catfishing methods.
> We found them schooling shad against one of those yellow construction fences one day. Swim baits/cranks/twisters we slowly picked them off. My friend tied on a tiny crappie tube an game on. Caught dozens on a baby shad this spring. Lol so much fun


I go to mud island fish with minnow and bobber and slam them in the mornings


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Is mud island open to fishing?


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Dovans said:


> Is mud island open to fishing?


Yea just fished it last week


----------



## Joyo (Dec 30, 2007)

Has anyone thought how much goose crap gets washed into lake? from all of the ramps and docks. Every owner will come out and hose off docks,walkways and boat covers. I would do the same thing if I was a property owner


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

steven kovach said:


> Yea just fished it last week


wow.. there was a fence around it..


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Dovans said:


> wow.. there was a fence around it..


U can boat all around it


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

steven kovach said:


> U can boat all around it


Ohhhhh.... Thought the shore line was accessible... my fault..


----------



## BassHunter45 (Mar 11, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I think its more due to the spawn then people catch kill releasing them. It happens every year.... lol have you seen them things spawn? They like it tough boy I'll tell you what


Funny you mention that because I took this video about a month ago on buckeye lake while the carp were spawning. There were some big boys back there. http://https://streamable.com/x7n8j


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Was there today.. You still have to be somewhat cautious I believe. In regards to bottoming out. I was somewhere east of the Schott's island. (Maybe 50 yrds.) Dang if I didnt start churning up mud. Motor started bumping up and down and at one point shut off.(hit something hard) Windy as all get out so there was not any stench.  Couple carp were floating, and sadly I saw one good size Black Crappie floating. Tried to hit couple coves, and, there was no way I was going back into them. I think you can say it needs more water. Still nice to get back on the ghetto lake though...Being how its only twenty mins. away.. I'll have to make do I think. Did some practice casting but no rewards.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Dovans said:


> Was there today.. You still have to be somewhat cautious I believe. In regards to bottoming out. I was somewhere east of the Schott's island. (Maybe 50 yrds.) Dang if I didnt start churning up mud. Motor started bumping up and down and at one point shut off.(hit something hard) Windy as all get out so there was not any stench.  Couple carp were floating, and sadly I saw one good size Black Crappie floating. Tried to hit couple coves, and, there was no way I was going back into them. I think you can say it needs more water. Still nice to get back on the ghetto lake though...Being how its only twenty mins. away.. I'll have to make do I think. Did some practice casting but no rewards.


Man I've seen some BIG boats get into the coves. They are still keeping it 12" below summer pool.
Even at full pool we are up props at buckeye. Lots of stumps,old foundations,and floating chunks of the marsh out there.
Can't wait till 11/15 an they pull the plug again... ahhh peace an quiet....
Bummer you did not catch any


----------



## Nation Wide (Jun 12, 2017)

Bustin'bass said:


> Just got back from Buckeye. Caught 34 catfish, 4 carp and 2 sunfish. 3 people fishing. 6 1/2 hour trip. Saw 2 dead fish.


I have not fished for cats there in many moons. Used to drift along shore near sellers point. Anyone offer a suggestion where to start? Taking son and daughter ( older kids ) so don't wanna skunk out... In a 19 foot Star Craft so can access most anywhere. Do I just hunt deeper water and let it drift?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nation Wide said:


> I have not fished for cats there in many moons. Used to drift along shore near sellers point. Anyone offer a suggestion where to start? Taking son and daughter ( older kids ) so don't wanna skunk out... In a 19 foot Star Craft so can access most anywhere. Do I just hunt deeper water and let it drift?


Even shallow to. Fish a spot 20 minutes no bites move on. Last summer at this time we where hammering them at night. We would fish a spot for an hour till it does down,literly lift anchor drift a cast length away and repeat....


----------



## Bustin'bass (Jun 5, 2016)

Dovans said:


> Was there today..


I might 've talked to you without knowing it. I was there last Wednesday and talked to a guy on the lake that was wearing a hat similar to the one in your avatar picture.



Saugeyefisher said:


> Even shallow to. Fish a spot 20 minutes no bites move on. Last summer at this time we where hammering them at night. We would fish a spot for an hour till it does down,literly lift anchor drift a cast length away and repeat....


I agree. With this heat night time would be best. If you can't go at night then I would go at daylight, fish shallow and as the bite slows move into the shade around the islands. Then late morning I would head to deeper water around the Cranberry Marsh area.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Bustin'bass said:


> I might 've talked to you without knowing it. I was there last Wednesday and talked to a guy on the lake that was wearing a hat similar to the one in your avatar picture.
> 
> 
> You were fishing for Cats between couple Islands....?


----------



## Bustin'bass (Jun 5, 2016)

Yes, that was me. I was in the front. We did okay in that spot, but the next spot we went to was much better. The wind was making it tough to hold the boat. I couldn't fish my better spots.


----------



## Nation Wide (Jun 12, 2017)

Finally got to try Buckeye ( first time in 20 years ) yesterday. With all the flooding, was scared it would be a mess. Launched at Liebs and did have to wade to get on the ramps. The concrete ramps were only 6 inches out of the water. Actually very little debris in the lake and not muddy at all. Weather was awesome. Mainly fished from spillway back toward Liebs. Light winds were perfect for a drift. The red buoys seem to mark a dredge line. Water went from 6 to 7 feet there and good fishing. Four of us got 30 cats ( targeting cats ) with the largest about 3 pounds. Fished from 7:30 to 11 am. Used night crawlers, shrimp and liver. Shrimp and liver both worked best. Shrimp cleaner. Worms were not working. Had one monster on, only using 10 pound mono and it did not hold. Drat. My dad turned 79 this week. Took him and both my brothers. We had a ball!


----------



## JacksonSo (Oct 18, 2016)

Information about Buckeye Lake provided by Ohio Department of Natural Resources, all can look it up for themselves on the web address provided below. 



http://publicapps.odh.ohio.gov/BeachGuardPublic/BeachDetail.aspx?BeachID=245


*Buckeye - Buckeye Lake - Fairfield, Crystal Beach*
*Elevated Recreational Public Health Advisory*

Start Date: 6/16/2017

*Issued By: Ohio Department of Natural Resources*

Buckeye Lake - Fairfield and Crystal Beach is monitored by Ohio Department of Natural Resources on behalf of ODH this year.

*Advisory Year 2017*

*Start Date 6/26/2017*

*End Date Unknown

Days Under Advisory 30*

*Advisory Type Contamination Advisory*

*Reason High bacteria levels*

*Pollution Source Unknown *

Elevated Recreational Public Health Advisory Algal Bloom/Toxin

Buckeye Lake - Fairfield 07/12/2017 8:00 AM Microcystin SPATIAL_CMP >25 ug/l
Buckeye Lake - Fairfield 07/05/2017 8:00 AM Microcystin SPATIAL_CMP >25 ug/l
Buckeye Lake - Fairfield 06/28/2017 7:50 AM Microcystin SPATIAL_CMP >25 ug/l
Buckeye Lake - Fairfield 06/26/2017 8:00 AM E. coli Individual 37.9 cfu/100ml
Buckeye Lake - Fairfield 06/21/2017 11:50 AM E. coli Individual 71.2 cfu/100ml
Buckeye Lake - Fairfield 06/21/2017 8:30 AM Microcystin SPATIAL_CMP >25 ug/l
Buckeye Lake - Fairfield 06/14/2017 9:15 AM Microcystin SPATIAL_CMP >25 ug/l
Buckeye Lake - Fairfield 06/01/2017 9:00 AM E. coli Individual 204 cfu/100ml


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

Ohio needs to take a look at Texas parks and wildlife, they are doing it right down there.


----------



## fishmounter (Jun 24, 2008)

Lol Spawning, does NOT kill fish. Lol Thats the craziest thing I have heard yet. Unless, you are a salmon. Pollution does. A lack of dissolved oxygen, say for instance, from an "algae bloom". Its funny how people are so accepting of this nowadays. People that own property on these lakes are the first to downplay it. Because it devastates property values.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

fishmounter said:


> Lol Spawning, does NOT kill fish. Lol Thats the craziest thing I have heard yet. Unless, you are a salmon. Pollution does. A lack of dissolved oxygen, say for instance, from an "algae bloom". Its funny how people are so accepting of this nowadays. People that own property on these lakes are the first to downplay it. Because it devastates property values.


Yea stress from spawning will kill fish. Happens every year.....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Yea stress from spawning will kill fish. Happens every year.....


Not enough to put a dent in the population,but enough for the media to hype over at times.


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

Is there still a "No wake" policy for the entire lake.


----------



## Nation Wide (Jun 12, 2017)

jrose said:


> Is there still a "No wake" policy for the entire lake.


No, it is now open. There were folks pulling tubes on Saturday.


----------



## jrose (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow!


----------



## ThankYou (Jul 17, 2017)

First post in several yrs. Just saying hi to some old familiar names. Easier to make a new name, it ise to be jshbuckeye.


----------



## fishmounter (Jun 24, 2008)

"If " spawning killed any amount of fish at all, they would be extinct, because so few of the new hatch survive. Other factors are the problem. Thats funny Saugeyefisher, my son worked for a state fish hatchery for 11 years. I learned a hell of a lot about fish reproduction from him. Never once did he ever mention losing any brood stock to spawning. And they had thousands of them, confined to relatively small ponds, where they are monitored 24/7/365. They hand spawned many fish, even giving them shots. But had very, very few losses. And it doesn't get any more stressful than that. Oh, and by the way, the media doesn't know the first thing about fish. But, believe what you want. I lived on a farm years back, along the interstate which served as a drain for probably a thousand acres of farmland. There was a fish kill every spring. I called ODNR, and they sent a biologist out. They determined it was due to agriculture run off. And that was back in the early 80s. But nobody wants to admit that could be the problem. It was ignored. And look what is happening to our lakes now.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I agree agriculture run off isn't good,and after going back and reading your posts I see where your coming from,and the message your trying to get out. But to say no fish die die to stress from the spawn is wrong.
The game fish I target have NEVER been effected at buckeye lake due to the yearly advisorys,from polution,algae. 
Before the lake was drained and stockings were cut bye 2/3's I'd consider it the best saugeye lake in the state,and still to this day is a great crappie lake. 

Other then carp/cats/shad I don't ever recall any big saugeye die offs.
Have you ever seen saugeye/walleye spawn,it's pretty hardcore,and just like anything in nature,a few don't make it. And die off due to stress from spawning. Not significant numbers,just a few.
I'm 100% with you on the local media knowing nothing on the subject. 
They hype up a few fish dying and being blown into a small area and call it a "big fish kill" when in fact it wasn't.


----------



## jbo (Apr 24, 2014)

fastwater said:


> I'm thinking it will rebound well. And with thneeded dredging in areas, thinking it may even be better than before as far as sustaining fish in the summer drought periods. Hoping so anyways.
> 
> Far as the AG runoff, there is no more AG runoff now versus back in Buckeyes 'heyday'. If anything, with farmland being sold off more and more and more houses being built, there's probably less AG runoff today.


With the practice of no-till now actually there is less runoff as far as silt is concerned however there is more nitrogen and herbicide drained into the lakes. Which I believe is worse.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

jbo said:


> With the practice of no-till now actually there is less runoff as far as silt is concerned however there is more nitrogen and herbicide drained into the lakes. Which I believe is worse.


Agree with all of the above. No-till equals less silt runoff. Also agree that nitrogen and herbicides runoff would be worse than silt runoff. 
When I referred to Buckeyes 'heyday' I was referring to back in the 70's-80's when there was a lot more farmland surrounding Buckeye. 
Today, due to development, there is a lot less farm land surrounding the lake versus back then. But yet, there is still enough farm land that if the farmland runoff has a lot of herbicide in it, I could see where it could cause issues. And hopefully, all those nice, lakeside condos and houses that have been built that have their grass taken care of and treated with chemical take 'runoff' into account as well. 

As far as dredging goes, IMO, there's just NO question that it would benefit Buckeye. The lake has needed it for decades. And what better time to do it then now? 
And...not only would dredging the lake make the lake deeper and better for so many other reason...there would be more volume of water therefore the 'parts per million' of water versus pollutants would be better for the wildlife.
Whatever they are doing with Buckeye, I hope their goals are to better the lake overall for the long run.


----------



## akak (Mar 24, 2013)

OK, so I need a little help as it relates to Buckeye.

Somehow, I've been volunteered to take my in-laws (2 kids) my wife (plus one kid) fishing, there. Kids are 10-13 so not too much of a handful. But, to give you an idea what I'm up against, my 11 year old daughter will be the second most useful person there.

I have a couple more problems. First... I've never fished Buckeye before. Second, we will be on the shore. (Yeah, I live in Columbus, but mostly only fish around Mansfield and Lake Erie, I'm not dragging bout from Pleasant hill or west harbor for this adventure) and these folks live near there.

So, I'm not looking for honey holes or anything like that. Just where can I fish from the shore and maybe get a few of any kind of fish.

I'd be happy with someone telling me what the best bobber on the map is here:

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/portals/wildlife/Maps/Lake Maps/buckeyelake.jpg


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Any wind blown rocks with cut shad or chicken liver should get plenty of channel cats


----------



## akak (Mar 24, 2013)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Any wind blown rocks with cut shad or chicken liver should get plenty of channel cats


I'll aim toward that, thanks. Last time I took this crew fishing in a lagoon in New Jersey one of them caught a diamond back terrapin.... not like they're endangered or anything but when the town you're in has a turtle festival... on a public fishing pier, its like, lets get this guy back in the water unharmed fast.... so much for the catch a couple dogfish and go home plan (though that happened too, and I got my line caught up on a seagull that was actually flying on a cast.) Anything that can go wrong will go wrong with this group. (No wildlife was permanently harmed in the filming of this post)


----------



## stonefly71 (Apr 14, 2004)

Take them out to one of the points at Fairfield beach area.As many other ares are blocked by dredge piles and construction.When we got the heavy rain Last week i caught 18 channel cats in about a hour with 4 about 5 lbs each and lost another 8 or so.All swam off to bite another day.


----------



## akak (Mar 24, 2013)

stonefly71 said:


> Take them out to one of the points at Fairfield beach area.As many other ares are blocked by dredge piles and construction.When we got the heavy rain Last week i caught 18 channel cats in about a hour with 4 about 5 lbs each and lost another 8 or so.All swam off to bite another day.


Great tip. Thanks. (And I'm ok with little cats. Just trying to keep their attention)


----------



## akak (Mar 24, 2013)

Well. The weather got me out of it all... Be a few weeks before I can do it. But thanks for the advice, will report back if it goes down.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

So, am I right in my thinking that Buckeye doesn't have Hybrid stripers anymore?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Daveo76 said:


> So, am I right in my thinking that Buckeye doesn't have Hybrid stripers anymore?


Nope. It still has wipers. Just last spring we seen a lot of 4-6" fish so there still being stocked as well.... 
They move around so much there really hard to target on buckeye. I'm like other lakes you never see them busting shad in the summer time,every once a while in fall you'll see it... 
Another few years hopefully it'll be great again


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

yes, lets hope it does.as they grow very fast. They're an open water fish and at times can be tough to catch even below the dams. Hope things pick up,,,


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

odell daniel said:


> Ohio needs to take a look at Texas parks and wildlife, they are doing it right down there.


I am not familiar with what Texas parks and wildlife is doing. What are they doing that we should be doing here in Ohio?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Was there today fighting the wind. Quite interesting with that long line of red buoys stretching the length of the lake. Was afraid to cross the line... Eventually I did. but, there nothing showed up on the fish finder like a pipe or something. Anyways water temp was 80ish.. I was throwing a square bill shallow. Had one hit at the boat. did get the boat stuck once. Wind was noteworthy. Might go again in the morning and try a different attack.


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Nation Wide said:


> Finally got to try Buckeye ( first time in 20 years ) yesterday. With all the flooding, was scared it would be a mess. Launched at Liebs and did have to wade to get on the ramps. The concrete ramps were only 6 inches out of the water. Actually very little debris in the lake and not muddy at all. Weather was awesome. Mainly fished from spillway back toward Liebs. Light winds were perfect for a drift. The red buoys seem to mark a dredge line. Water went from 6 to 7 feet there and good fishing. Four of us got 30 cats ( targeting cats ) with the largest about 3 pounds. Fished from 7:30 to 11 am. Used night crawlers, shrimp and liver. Shrimp and liver both worked best. Shrimp cleaner. Worms were not working. Had one monster on, only using 10 pound mono and it did not hold. Drat. My dad turned 79 this week. Took him and both my brothers. We had a ball!


Nice


----------

